# Senko worm?



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Dumb question but as I read on this site I realize Im much more novice of a fisherman than I thought I was. I see a lot of you having success with a senko worm. I went to youtube to see how to rig and fish this, but I have one last stupid question... is Senko the brand or type or worm?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

both, the original senko is the yamasenko by Gary Yamamoto, but most companies make them and call them a different name. but they are still referred to as a senko

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

It's kind of like how most people refer to a tissue as a "Kleenex". The original Senko is made by Yamamoto. Just about every soft plastic company has a variation of the "Senko" now. 

Sent from my htc EVO 4G


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

+ 1 for what everyone else has said. The actual style of worm would be a stick worm.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Senko, Cigar bait, Stick bait are the common names but, yes it is a brand and a style at the same time as said before.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Often copied, never duplicated.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Often copied, never duplicated.


Agreed! Its not the Yamamoto design that's better its the life like plastic they use. Only drawback is its also the brand you have to replace the most because they rip so easily because of said plastic.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> Agreed! Its not the Yamamoto design that's better its the life like plastic they use. Only drawback is its also the brand you have to replace the most because they rip so easily because of said plastic.


I noticed how easily they tore last night too. I was fishing bass tourny throwing a 5 inch white yamasenko and caught 6 or 7 in one cove, used 5 senkos...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I picked up a bag tonight of 5" green pumpkinseed yamasenkos.. Are you having them rip wacky or Texas rigged? I read about using the o-ring for wacky rigging but I don't fully understand how its done.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

celtic11 said:


> I picked up a bag tonight of 5" green pumpkinseed yamasenkos.. Are you having them rip wacky or Texas rigged? I read about using the o-ring for wacky rigging but I don't fully understand how its done.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I like whacks don't be afraid to try yum dingers same way half price just as many fish all about color n the drop 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

fredg53 said:


> I like whacks don't be afraid to try yum dingers same way half price just as many fish all about color n the drop
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks im hoping to pick up a couple more bags at some point but I've been spending a lot on fishing lately so I need a break. Was torn between the Yum dingers and yamasenkos but there was only a $2 difference. Still trying to get the hang of what color to throw in what conditions.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

celtic11 said:


> I picked up a bag tonight of 5" green pumpkinseed yamasenkos.. Are you having them rip wacky or Texas rigged? I read about using the o-ring for wacky rigging but I don't fully understand how its done.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I rig em texas, the fish were really hammering em yesterday too, not just eating them, but KILLING them lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

KWaller said:


> I rig em texas, the fish were really hammering em yesterday too, not just eating them, but KILLING them lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Good deal man, Im excited to give them a try. Gonna be doing a lot of river fishing this weekend down south so I'm hoping to get into something.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've done just as well with the YUM brand as I have with Yamamoto. The YUM are a bit tougher as well. If you think the "scent" stuff is wearing off, just roll the worm in the bag a couple seconds. Those bags (some) are jam packed with salt and stuff. "Recharge" the worm, throw again. We've notice no difference in catch ratio between Yamamoto and YUM.




Actually, I've done the BEST with Trigger X brand. Very tough but very flexible worm. I save the juice that the worm is in (they are individually wrapped worms) and keep the worms stored in a zip-lock bag full of that stuff. At $0.99 a pack and it outfished YUM and Yamamoto, that's a winner. Overstockbait.com has them on sale from time to time.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

celtic11 said:


> I picked up a bag tonight of 5" green pumpkinseed yamasenkos.. Are you having them rip wacky or Texas rigged? I read about using the o-ring for wacky rigging but I don't fully understand how its done.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Take the o-ring, slide it to the middle of the bait. Take your hook run it through the o-ring rather than hooking the middle of the bait.



Burks said:


> I've done just as well with the YUM brand as I have with Yamamoto. The YUM are a bit tougher as well. If you think the "scent" stuff is wearing off, just roll the worm in the bag a couple seconds. Those bags (some) are jam packed with salt and stuff. "Recharge" the worm, throw again. We've notice no difference in catch ratio between Yamamoto and YUM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't used Trigger X yet, but I do swear by YUM dingers in Smoke Pearl. I agree on re-rolling the bait in the original bag to get some fresh scent on it works wonders!


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

anyone had luck with superglue and a lighter to repair the senko?


----------

